# OSU up on Illinois by 1 with 5 seconds left!



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Illinois is in trouble! Let's see if all that experience will come through with 5 seconds left...


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*

Will they get their perfect season?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Osu Wins! Illinois Is No Longer Undefeated! Go Buckeyes!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*

Game Overr!!!!!!!!! Illinois Goes Down...ohio State Wins Their Championship


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*

Nope.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Is it just me or was it pretty obvious Illinois was going to lose once OSU cut the lead to four points? Looked like the whole team started pressing once the crowd really got into it.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*

yep. Ohio State isn't going to the NCAA's anyways cuz of probation and restriction so far them this is their championship. GOOD JOB BUCKEYES!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Is it just me or was it pretty obvious Illinois was going to lose once OSU cut the lead to four points? Looked like the whole team started pressing once the crowd really got into it.


I was very disappointed in Deron Williams. He got into the paint and had the shot and passed it twice. He should have made his move. I didn't think the Illini were talented enough historically to go undefeated on the season, but this loss should re-focus them to march to the Final Four. 

Thad Matta is going to do a great job at Ohio State, that's if he doesn't leave for another program like he's done twice already.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Interesting decison there by Williams at the end. I thought he was gonna shoot it. Also I think that three at the end by Luther Head was completely unecessary


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*

Congrats Ohio State.. Congrats Thad Matta.. Congrats to Selvester and Dials. I'm not all that upset with this loss. It's not like the Buckeyes are horrible. Had it not be for the probation crap they'd be in the tourney without question. I was concerned about this game. Ohio State was playing for their National Title. I dont care what you say.. Laugh at this.. Whatever.. Illinois is 29-1 and I'll take that anyday.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*

aren't you atleast a little disappointed that you guys missed out on a perfect season?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> I didn't think the Illini were talented enough historically to go undefeated on the season.


That comment makes sense when the season starts.

But they were spotted 29-0. Illinois certainly had the talent to go 10-0 from here on out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*



adarsh1 said:


> aren't you atleast a little disappointed that you guys missed out on a perfect season?


Forget the Perfect Season.. I want the National Title more than any undefeated season in the world. If this loss helps the boys, I"m all for it. It's a little upsetting but not the end of the world.. I'm just waiting to see how they respond and I think this could help..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> That comment makes sense when the season starts.
> 
> But they were spotted 29-0. Illinois certainly had the talent to go 10-0 from here on out.


Does the comment still apply even if I thought it since January? I may have posted it here for the first time, doesn't mean that it wasn't always in the back of my mind. Fact is, they did lose.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Matt Silvester was amazing.

The guy averages 7 points a game and he scores 25 points including the game winning 3 with 5 seconds left.

A guy who is an average player at best comes out and plays like a superstar against the undefeated number 1 team in the nation. And he really had the superstar strut the entire game. Simply amazing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not a useless stat..

Thad Matta knocked off an undefeated St. Joe's Team last year at Xavier..
That Matta knocked off an undefeated Illinois team today at Ohio State...

Maybe he knows what to do? :laugh:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*



Brian34Cook said:


> Forget the Perfect Season.. I want the National Title more than any undefeated season in the world. If this loss helps the boys, I"m all for it. It's a little upsetting but not the end of the world.. I'm just waiting to see how they respond and I think this could help..


I agree with forgetting the perfect season, the National Title is what we really want. I'm not upset at all by the loss, Ohio St. had all the motivation, they have no tournament, it's their senior game and what better to have your best game of the season then against the #1 team in the nation.

However for those of you that think Deron should have taken the shot and that's why the Illini lost, one specific play stands out in my play. Augie fumbled a very good pass that would have resulted in an easy bucket down the stretch and that would have taken care of the game. Good job by the Buckeyes as they really played their hearts out. Now the Illini will take care of business from here on out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Does the comment still apply even if I thought it since January? I may have posted it here for the first time, doesn't mean that it wasn't always in the back of my mind. Fact is, they did lose.


Were probably on the same track of mind here and just confusing each other.

Like yourself, I never saw Illinois as historically talented enough to go undefeated back in January. You have to remember you can't change the results of the past 29 games - they are done, and are mutually independent of what will happen here on out.


When you only have to go 10-0, the task becomes much simpler and does not need to have a "historically talented" team complete it. Most national champs finish the season 10-0.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*



Brian34Cook said:


> Forget the Perfect Season.. I want the National Title more than any undefeated season in the world. If this loss helps the boys, I"m all for it. It's a little upsetting but not the end of the world.. I'm just waiting to see how they respond and I think this could help..


And how will the lost help the boys? I know the standard answer, and that answer is worthless as hen**** on a pumphandle.

If anything this loss can have a deflating effect. Who do you think felt worse after losing amongst these two national title contenders - Illinois or Oklahoma St. This raises doubts that before no longer existed. 

Even if Illinois' goal at the beginning of the season was to win the National Title, at some point going undefeated becomes a goal within these individuals as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Were probably on the same track of mind here and just confusing each other.
> 
> Like yourself, I never saw Illinois as historically talented enough to go undefeated back in January. You have to remember you can't change the results of the past 29 games - they are done, and are mutually independent of what will happen here on out.
> 
> ...


Correct. Even though the past 29 games had completed, I still didn't feel they were historically talented enough to win the title, even if that meant going 10-0. I just felt the law of averages finally caught up to them. Lucky for them it happened in the Regular season. They were still my preseason pick to win it all and I stand by them to take the title, although their offense the last few weeks has me worried. However, with the homecourt advantage (Illini played in Indianapolis two years ago too) playing into their favor, I just don't see how they lose until St. Louis quite frankly. 

Better to get that loss out of the way, because fighting history is a hard thing to do. Also the Big Ten is not an impressive league to say the least. I am usually disgusted by the style of play of the league. Glad to see the tournament starting, because the Big Ten is really the epitome of boring (save for Illinois).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*



allenive21 said:


> However for those of you that think Deron should have taken the shot and that's why the Illini lost, one specific play stands out in my play. Augie fumbled a very good pass that would have resulted in an easy bucket down the stretch and that would have taken care of the game. Good job by the Buckeyes as they really played their hearts out. Now the Illini will take care of business from here on out.


It's not that. It's the lack of aggressiveness from him, when OSU was making a run. He had a chance on numerous occasions to get in the lane at any point in the game and when he did, he was always looking to pass. Weber has got to tell him to take those 8-10 foot floaters and draw some fouls or get to the cup. Powell was getting his stuff sent back by Dials all game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

SI curse


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Correct. Even though the past 29 games had completed, I still didn't feel they were historically talented enough to win the title, even if that meant going 10-0. I just felt the law of averages finally caught up to them. Lucky for them it happened in the Regular season. They were still my preseason pick to win it all and I stand by them to take the title, although their offense the last few weeks has me worried. However, with the homecourt advantage (Illini played in Indianapolis two years ago too) playing into their favor, I just don't see how they lose until St. Louis quite frankly.
> 
> Better to get that loss out of the way, because fighting history is a hard thing to do. Also the Big Ten is not an impressive league to say the least. I am usually disgusted by the style of play of the league. Glad to see the tournament starting, because the Big Ten is really the epitome of boring (save for Illinois).


Well, I don't beleive in the "law of averages" when it considers current or future events as not being mutually independent of past known events. It makes no logical sense, and is hardly a "law", but everyone says it.

And I don't beleive in "fighting history" either.

But anyway, I agree with most of what you say most of the time. :cheers:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Matt Silvester was amazing.
> 
> The guy averages 7 points a game and he scores 25 points including the game winning 3 with 5 seconds left.
> 
> A guy who is an average player at best comes out and plays like a superstar against the undefeated number 1 team in the nation. And he really had the superstar strut the entire game. Simply amazing.


He really played an amazing game. This was the only Ohio St game I saw all year, and I could have swore he was an All-American.

It wasn't only that he scored. It's the way he scored and took over the offence. He was penetrating from the top of the key or baseline at will and setting up his teammates for some decent looks as well.

How does this guy only get 19 minutes a game? And why was he able to penetrate so easily all game?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> He really played an amazing game. This was the only Ohio St game I saw all year, and I could have swore he was an All-American.
> 
> It wasn't only that he scored. It's the way he scored and took over the offence. He was penetrating from the top of the key or baseline at will and setting up his teammates for some decent looks as well.
> 
> How does this guy only get 19 minutes a game? And why was he able to penetrate so easily all game?



Yeah, that's what I meant by his superstar strut...he really looked the part.

I think he exploited one of Illinois' weaknesses, the lack of a small forward. Powell is small forward size, but he is a power forward. Illinois' guards weren't big enough to guard him, and Augustine couldn't stay in front of him.

FWIW, I think Duke has the same problem.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

The lack of a small forward, and the lack of a true inside game. Dials really took it to them.

Illinois has several flaws, but the Big 10 is so bad they never really got exploited. Awesome 3pt shooting can hide those flaws, but when the 3's don't fall it's like turning on the light the morning after a few too many beers and a girl who seemed to be a 10 is now a 5.

If they shoot like they did at the beginning of the season, they can win the title. I don't believe they can, but I'd be surprised if they don't make the Final Four.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You know the funny thing is.. This is really the first time a big man took it to the Illini down the stretch in a close game.. and actually took over.. If you face Sylvester another 20 times, I highly doubt he'd do what he did today. He was ready. 

I'm not saying they have flaws, every team does and some were exploited today. Even though the shots werent falling from behind the arc they were so close to winning again. There are at times this team struggles and Powell, Augustine struggle but for the most part all year they've held their own against (Eric Williams, Jason Maziell, Paul Davis, Mike Wilkinson, Etc. ) some big guys. Clearly the lack of a poor bench IMVHO will hurt this team more than anything. If the starters dont play all game the Illini struggle. I'd be almost certain unless there's some real big foul trouble (more than likely) we'll only see about 7 players (Williams, Brown, Head, Augustine, Powell, Ingram, Smith) in the tourney. I would love if Nick Smith would never step on the court ever again but when his shot is going, it's deadly but he's useless. 

I dont know why I'm rambling on that.. I guess what I'm trying to say.. Yeah the Illini lost.. Yeah they struggle at times.. Yeah they are in a Weak Big Ten Conference to many.. But they are still one of the best teams in the country. This loss will either help them or hurt them.. It remains to be seen what will happen. 

You can deny it any way you want but they are still a contender for the NCAA Championship.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tough loss, nothing wrong with 29-1. Still see the Illni cutting down the nets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> You can deny it any way you want but they are still a contender for the NCAA Championship.


Who denied this? They are in the top 4 contenders for the National Title. Illini fans can't really think they are getting a lack of respect can they?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I never said anyone is denying that.. I'm just saying if they want to they can.. I've been around a lot of message boards since this loss and a lot of them are saying Illinois is a joke still, and dont see anything special about Illinois after this loss to a "Bad Ohio State" team.. so.. yeah.. 

There are doubters out there, I at times doubt this team, because you want the ultimate thing and that's the national championship. Until Illinois wins something, turns into a winning franchise people are gonna doubt this team and that's fine with me. Nothin wrong with that!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I believe in Illinois making the Final Four, but my pick to win it all is Francisco Garcia and Louisvillers


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Brian Cook says



> They are still good I dont care what you say.


Who is saying they are not good? Who is that directed at? Lines like this seem to suggest you were quite bothered by the loss today.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Brian Cook says
> 
> Who is saying they are not good? Who is that directed at? Lines like this seem to suggest you were quite bothered by the loss today.


How does it mean I was bothered by the loss because I say they are still good no matter what anyone says. There are still doubters and that's why I have that there.. Why's it matter? Just because they lost doesnt mean I'm quite bothered by it as much as some people would think. Just something for the doubters that think they are overrated.. Not directed at anybody specifically. :banana:


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Illinois Down 1 With Five Seconds Left!!!*



adarsh1 said:


> Will they get their perfect season?


I called this man, remember on AIM after Illinois beat Michigan State, you asked me if I thought Illinois would go undefeated, and I said, "No, some fluke loss to Ohio State or something..." And you said, "lol..."

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, I saw this game. Actually I was flipping between this one and the Rockets-Mavs game, but I watched the last 5 or so minutes of this one in its entirity. And from an unbiased perspective, I saw it coming pretty much all the way. I don't know what made me think the Illini would lose, but it was just a gut feeling, and it happened.

I haven't seen much of Illinois this season, but I never was really sold on them to go all the way in the tourney. It would be great if it happened, and they have home court advantage pretty much all the way through, but I dunno... it's the same feeling I had with St. Joe's last year. I think if they went undefeated though, they would go all the way. But the Buckeyes just came away and stole a victory, when the 3 pointer wasn't dropping for the Illini down the stretch. And that's all it'll take for them in the tourney - one cold night. And with the level of competition, I don't think they'll hold up.

Like I said, I'd love to be wrong and it would be a great story to see them go all the way... but anyway as for today's game, it was exciting as hell.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> I believe in Illinois making the Final Four, but my pick to win it all is Francisco Garcia and Louisvillers


I've got Kansas over Louisville. I believe it's somewhat of a stretch both ways, but I hate "going with the norm" when it comes to picking champions.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And that's all it'll take for them in the tourney - one cold night. And with the level of competition, I don't think they'll hold up.
> 
> Like I said, I'd love to be wrong and it would be a great story to see them go all the way... but anyway as for today's game, it was exciting as hell.


You do know they were very cold that night against Iowa that so happened to turn into a win in OT right.. They can win any game and I would know.. They can win running games, they can win slowed down games, they can win with cold shooting nights, they can win with blowout games. Plain and simple, despite this loss this team wins. I know Iowa isnt exactly anything to write home about but that's when they were playing great basketball with Pierce and the Illini stole a game where they shot I believe in the mid-20%'s.. With that said the Tournament's are better competition but they could win with a struggling shooting night probably.. Probably only one but still.. They could survive.. 

YUCK!! I hate being compared to St. Joe's from last year.. 

:hurl:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> You do know they were very cold that night against Iowa that so happened to turn into a win in OT right.. They can win any game and I would know.. They can win running games, they can win slowed down games, they can win with cold shooting nights, they can win with blowout games. Plain and simple, despite this loss this team wins. I know Iowa isnt exactly anything to write home about but that's when they were playing great basketball with Pierce and the Illini stole a game where they shot I believe in the mid-20%'s..


I agree with the fact that Illinois can win any type of game situation they are put into it. It's a veteran team that's been put into a lot of different situations and they've had their ups and downs throughout the year with their play and still managed a mere 29-0 up until the last game.

One thing that I noticed about the game was that Ohio St. really did their scouting. For those regulars that watch the Illini play, it was pretty obvious that every set play that usually results in easy points for the Illini was shut down, the backdoor lob pass, the doublescreen with the shooter going to the top for a 3, and the pass to the high post with the wings going backdoor were all immediately shut down by Ohio St as they were all over the plays. That is a sign of exceptional coaching and extensive game tape studying. Ohio St. had a point where they were tired and were having troubles getting up and down the court at the end and they sucked it up and played with heart, I really think that they played as perfect a game as they could with their abilities.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> I've got Kansas over Louisville. I believe it's somewhat of a stretch both ways, but I hate "going with the norm" when it comes to picking champions.


You may want to rethink that Kansas pick.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

9 days and counting to the madness begins.... :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

KidCanada101 said:


> 9 days and counting to the madness begins.... :biggrin:



Actually the madness began 115 days ago.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

March madness....W/E


----------



## Twan (Feb 21, 2005)

Why did he go for a 3?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Twan said:


> Why did he go for a 3?


to win the game?? only shot he can get off in time?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Twan said:
 

> Why did he go for a 3?


Best shot available I suppose but why not go for a 2 and take it to the rack you ask? Dials could have blocked the ba ll that way like he did a minute earlier in the game. 

I'm still puzzled why Head took that three with like 22 seconds left and missed that gave OSU the ball more than the off-balance ROGER POWELL (Why him?) 3.. :curse:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Twan said:


> Why did he go for a 3?


That's what I said in the Kentucky game as well (including this one). Azubuike took a 3, down 1 and I'm thinking, drive to the basket.


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

Last week I said:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144644&page=2



VERBZ said:


> Does anyone else think that a team with bookend bigs could give them trouble (ala, UCONN with Villenueva and Boone, IF Anderson came back healthy?). Or if Taft SUDDENLY decided to show up this season (LOL), couldn’t Troutman and Taft give them problems?
> 
> …not necessarily saying those teams would WIN….but couldn’t they keep it close until late in the game, possibly even get Augustine/Powell in foul trouble? Granted, you have to play damn near a perfect game to beat these kids, but still…s’not IMPOSSIBLE, right?


Dial goes 8-13 with 8 boards and shoots 5-7 from the line…true, Ohio State had zero turnovers in the second half and true, also, that no Illinois frontcourt players were in foul trouble, but again, I think this demonstrates that serviceable perimeter defense and a strong inside game are the keys to beating Illinois. Brown, Williams and Head aren’t always going to shoot so poorly from the field…..you have to counterbalance their 3-guard attack. I think you do it with a strong inside game. I mean, Ohio State had ONE guy basically have his way inside all day….I can’t imagine a frontcourt with TWO solid players, ala UCONN.

IMO….if UCONN wins the Big East tourney (and I think they will, since they have an “easier” bracket than Boston College), they WILL be in the Final Four. That’s just my opinion. I think they are easily the most dangerous team in the entire country, and Arizona isn’t too far behind them.

Just wanted to point out that I said that last week…y’all carry on now….lol….


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

=


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Twan said:


> Why did he go for a 3?


You knew it was coming, the guy was red hot, and not to mention why not go for the win if you have a look at it? In their situation, not going to the tournament or anything, and having someone on fire like Silvester, I'd do it too.

Too bad Williams wasn't up in the guy's face, you could see it coming from the time they inbounded the ball.

They played like horse**** for the majority of the game, so I'm not surprised at the loss, though it does sting some.

Hopefully they can bounce back strong.


----------

